# Rollin, rollin, rollin, keep those mules a-rollin?



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Just curious...

Is there some genetic imperative provided by the donkey half of my mini mules to roll whenever they get the slightest bit wet?

Photo is of Red, who is more than a little bit wet and muddy, but even if I just lightly sprinkle them with the hose while topping off tubs, they both immediately run off to their favorite spots and roll almost obsessively.

Just wondering if this is a personality quirk with my two mini mules, or if it's a normal mule thing?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I never noticed it with my mule. Maybe they just really hate being wet!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

My mule likes to roll a ton too! Maybe a little more than my horses but I don't know if it has to do with getting wet.

Also my mule rolls all the way over and back and over and back three or four times. My horses roll on one side and then get up and then roll on the other side.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Roux, that's funny, my QH does exactly the same thing. He rolls any time he gets wet, and he too does the flip all the way over roll. Sometimes he doesn't quite make it and it's pretty funny.  I just think he's not happy unless he's crusted in dirt.

I know nothing about Mules, but I'm betting this is just a personality quirk. And a reason to spend more time with your little buddies (grooming!)

By the way, your little guys are simply adorable


----------



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

It's my Rocky that can flip over multiple times when he rolls. In these parts, it's supposed to mean they're worth more - back when I was first told this, it was $100 per flip... more recently it was quoted to me as $1,000 per flip. Inflation, I guess 

Thistle can as well... Red tries, but can't quite make it.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Man, $1000 dollars per flip eh??? Hmmmmmmmmmmm............. I may need to get some horses rolling when I get home!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Ugh, he's so cute :O!


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Here in KS it was also $100 per flip! One of my mules rolls as soon as possible when I untack and let her go or after I unload following a weekend ride. I always laugh and say it is to get the stink of human off. LOL

My other mule (Roxy) isn't as anxious to roll as Gilly ( my app in the avatar), she hangs around to be sure there aren't any treats to be had before she finally goes to find her dusty spot to roll.


----------

